# Insoluble fibre



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,
I'm suffering with formed loose stools .i believe is down to eating a piece of brown bread each day(insoluble fibre) and little soluble fibre .
Could this be the reason for the loose stools.
Also should I eat soluble fibre with insoluble fibre 
Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You must try and see what helps as we are all different.
Here is a good source of info on the different kinds of Fiber:
Fiber 101:
http://www.healthcastle.com/fiber-solubleinsoluble.shtml


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You're Most Welcome.. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

It can be really difficult pin pointing specific foods which can affect us.

In earlier days,eliminating certain foods whilst living on a poor diet didn't seem to have much affect (the other foods I was eating ensured my symptoms continued).

Since living on a strict low FODMAP diet for a significant period, I was able to establish a low symptom baseline.

Adding foods, one at a time to the low baseline was very revealing.

For example when I used to eat most things, eliminating bread didn't seem to reduce my symptoms.

Since low FODMAP, I soon become aware of constipation and increase FBO even after only 3 - 4 slices of bread.

Prior to this there were so many variables, I had no way of knowing how bread actually affected me.

I've now eliminated all flour products.

If it's concerning you, maybe you can experiment with fibre in a similar way.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

by eleminating all flour products you mean just wheat or rice flour too?


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

nigol said:


> by eleminating all flour products you mean just wheat or rice flour too?


Sorry N, I should have been more specific.

I personally have eliminated all wheat products including wheat flour.

I've replaced wheat with rice as my prinicipal carbohydrate.

I include steamed rice, rice noodles, rice bread, & rice wraps (they make great Vietnamese rolls) in many of my meals.

I buy Thai Jasmine Rice in a 25 kg sacks and couldn't be without my rice steamer.

Apparently basmati rice is also very good for you due to its Glycemic Index.

It's turned out as a double win for me, as it helps me keep control of my weight.

I tell people if they're overweight, just give up wheat.

When you consider all the products which contain wheat, you've basically elminated most of the junk in our diet.

All the junk which is contributing to obesity.

My double bonus is that my FBO is much lower and I'm generally pretty regular.

Wheat in substantial amounts is on the "refrain from" side of the low FODMAP list.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/

Personally, for my system even low amounts is too high, and although spelt and low gluten bread is possibly ok, I've eliminated it.

NB: I was diagnosed lactose intolerant & fructose malabsorption via the gas tests.

There are no known tests for polyol, fructan (wheat is a fructan), & galactan intolerance/malabsorption other than by a process of elimination.


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

Which is better for LG. Insoluble fibre or soluble fibre?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

adding brown bread gave me great bowel movements. not had any brown bread this week, nor have i had good bm's.


----------

